# Field Staff?



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm with X-Tremely Lethal Outdoors, a group for teens and youth who want to share pics, advise, and anything outdoors. We're thinking about making a Field Staff if we can get enough people to know who we are. If we get around 100 likes, then we're probably gonna start our Field Staff. We're a group for teens and youth, so the Staffers would be teens and youth only. LIKE us on Facebook and hopefully we can start our Field Staff! We'd be open to anyone who wants to be on our Staff when we make it, so get ready if you want a chance to Staff for us.

X-TREMELY LETHAL OUTDOORS


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont fully understand when you say "field staff", I understand you guys have a page to share pics and stories and what not, but what would being part of a field staff mean? typically its a business that hires staff to promote

not trying to be a peckerhead, but im just curious


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

We have people that are involved, but it'd be a way to get some people even more involved. And not many teens have the chance to be part of something, so even if we're not a business and they don't promote us, they can still be part of something. Regular people just like our page and a few posts, but the "Field Staff" would be in the pictures and being active with our group.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook but I would be interested!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Does age matter? I am NOT a teen, but myself and a group of my friends take teens hunting that are under privaledged or can't afford it. I would be interested in this organization if it helps get teens started in hunting.


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

If you don't have a Facebook it'd be kinda hard to put in our Staff becuase all we have at the moment is a Facebook page. But we could figure something out


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

We're only looking for teens to be on our staff but any help or interest in our group is very much welcomed!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Liked your page and I will have to start tagging you in some of our groups photos... Me and a couple friends have form our own little group and get together and shoot and hunt around my property if you looking for people to promote the page and company in East Tennessee I would be more the happy to help.


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

Right now we're just a page but we hope to change that soon! Thanks!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

What happens when you grow up?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bigbulls10 said:


> What happens when you grow up?


You get kicked off because adults are the devil.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

eh, let em have their fun I guess.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

well guys I have until Saturday to hang out with yall in this board and then im 20 ): lol


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> well guys I have until Saturday to hang out with yall in this board and then im 20 ): lol


darn what a shame


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

How are adults evil?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mandiemai said:


> How are adults evil?


 Because they prevent us from expressing ourselves and bind us in societal chains. We need to revolt. We need to have a utopian children of the corn society where children rule and adults drool.

Jacob


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

You know that X-Tremely Lethal is ran by teens, right?


----------

